# Demo day at Dalby Forest



## Gunner Rodgers (22 Nov 2007)

Biketraks, a fantastic cycle shop in Great Ayton, North Yorkshire contacted me via my MTB website earlier in the week.

"We are contemplating arranging a Giant bike demo day at Dalby Forest. This will probably be at a weekend in the spring time. We would be offering extra discounts on any bike ordered that day. Would any one be interested in joining us and trying out the new range of Giant Mountain bikes?"

http://www.mtbe.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=190


Just thought I'd let you guy's know, discounts and all that, what!!!

I nave mailed them asking for a list of possible bikes available, I will keep you posted


----------

